# Has anyone gone from a 225 over to a V6 DSG?



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello TT forum.

Pretty much as the title! Has anyone on here gone from the 225 over to the dark side of the V6?

This has come after browsing through auto trader and finding a perfect suitor which has really got me thinking.

I've owned my 225 for 18 months now and I love the thing, power is just right, sound is excellent and it's a lovely place to be.

What I really want to know is has anyone on here gone from the 225 to the V6? If you have how did you find it?

My main concern is where I enjoy my 225 so much I don't want to be disappointed by the V6 with expectations that are simply to high. Of course I will take the car for a test drive but I'm more concerned with how the car is to live with? I love the spirited driving I can have in my 225, the very clear and distinct pull and I am concerned that I may not get this with a DSG V6.

Unfortunately I do not know anyone with a V6 DSG, the closest I can get is a friends R32 golf but I don't think they will be quite the same in forms of comparison.

Anyway have you made the change? If so how did you find it?

Thanks, Tomm


----------



## andyr22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bought a V6 DSG Roadster after my 225 Coupe was written off last year - I loved the 225 but once I drove the V6 I was totally smitten.


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

We've had threads like this before, and it turns out that a LOT have gone from 225 to V6, and I haven't seen anyone saying they're disappointed - and why should they be?

Fabulous, ultra-reliable, punchy V6 motor that pulls like a train at all revs and in all gears; silky smooth gear changing (lightening quick when you use the paddles). The only potential weakspot with the V6 is the DSG, whereas with a 225 there are several - clutch, turbo, cambelt/waterpump, constant leaks, etc. It's very rare to see a thread on here about a V6 engine failure.

Interesting point - I don't think I've ever seen anyone go t'other way (V6 to 225). That says quite a lot I reckon.


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick up you location in your profile - you may get someone offer a test drive in a V6

As above, never owned a 225 myself, test drove plenty before i bought - a V6
i test drove a V6 as a bit of a wild card really, and once i had i knew from that point on it was pointless looking for a 225 any longer.
12 months on and 7k miles its been ace, hassle free, and enough to make me decide i want to try a Mk2 3.2 now hoping it will be a bit easier to live with and get in and out of lol.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you all very much for all of the replies. I usually like to multi quote replies like this but I can't find that option.

Some very valid points made here, you do not hear of the v6 to 225 move, this must be for a reason. Also the fact that things like the timing chain is reassuring.

I don't think it's so much that I expect a disappointment, more so the fact that I can not fault my 225 in any way, I kind of think to myself "how can it get much better?" I think I am also reluctant to make a change because my 225 was actually my first car!

My heart was originally set on a mk2, but it's pretty apparent I can't afford one just yet! And thanks for pointing out I did not have my location set, maybe I will get lucky.

I think the only way I can settle this is by going and having a drive of a V6 and seeing how I feel. I love the brakes, bumper, spoilers, paddles, the lot, it's just the lack of turbo that has me doubtful I think.

Thank you all once again.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

I had a 225 for exactly a year before swapping it out for a V6. To me the 225 felt slightly faster but then it tended to scream out for a bit of (spirited) revving. I've found I tend to drive more sedately in the V6 - most of the time.

I have a DSG box in mine and that together with the V6 leads to a very smooth ride in comparison. The exhaust note is also sublime especially if you swap it out for something else - I have a Blueflame fitted - but even with you just do the flapper mod on the standard exhaust it sounds quite fruity.

Well pleased with mine and absolutely no regrets on changing.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

M18NTT said:


> I had a 225 for exactly a year before swapping it out for a V6. To me the 225 felt slightly faster but then it tended to scream out for a bit of (spirited) revving. I've found I tend to drive more sedately in the V6 - most of the time.
> 
> I have a DSG box in mine and that together with the V6 leads to a very smooth ride in comparison. The exhaust note is also sublime especially if you swap it out for something else - I have a Blueflame fitted - but even with you just do the flapper mod on the standard exhaust it sounds quite fruity.
> 
> Well pleased with mine and absolutely no regrets on changing.


Thanks for the reply.

I also find my 225 to be revy and wanting to be driven rather enthusiastically, and I really like that!

I have a blueflame Y link on my 225 which I would be taking off of my 225 and I intend to fit it onto a V6 if I was to buy one, along with my arm rest, BBS wheels, private plate and a few other bits. I am hoping the sound of the V6 is enough to please me.

With the DSG, in "D" is this effectively a normal auto? Once in sport mode does it then swap onto the paddles?

Never dealt with a triptonic of any kind so a bit uneducated with them.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Tomm said:


> M18NTT said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 225 for exactly a year before swapping it out for a V6. To me the 225 felt slightly faster but then it tended to scream out for a bit of (spirited) revving. I've found I tend to drive more sedately in the V6 - most of the time.
> ...


Yep in D it's a normal auto and the only gripe I have is that the change up point is way too low if your just tootling around. You can sort this by a DSG remap which alters the change points but it also takes other functionality away which I'd rather keep. I've found instead that I use manual mode more than any other auto box I've had. If you do leave it in D you can flip the paddles at any time to change up or down and the box will revert back to auto after about 30 seconds. Sport mode is not for the feint hearted as it takes the revs to the red-line in every gear before changing up - manic.

I have the Y sports exhaust and even as a cat back system the blue-flame sounds awesome on the 3.2


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for your input.

So you can use the paddles in either drive or sports, but drive has a more economical, lower down the rev change over and sports bounces off the red line?

Kind of sounds like it is one extreme to another? Is this why DSG remaps are so popular?

Is there just the two settings? Reason I ask is because I'm fairly sure some of the other manafacturers and models I looked at had a fairly vast triptonic setting options.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Tomm said:


> So you can use the paddles in either drive or sports, but drive has a more economical, lower down the rev change over and sports bounces off the red line?


Three "Modes" on the box
*"D" *Normal Auto mode, can still use paddles to change up/down, reverts to auto after 30-seconds.
*"S"* Sporty Auto, can still use the paddles and again reverts to Auto after 30-seconds.
In "S" Auto it changes down as soon as you lift off of the throttle for max engine braking and max acceleration. Fine if you are pushing on down the lanes, but otherwise best left alone!!
*"M"* Manual changes using paddles or stick, but will change up at the limiter and change down as you slow down.

All modes have kick-down on the accelerator.

The exact change points in auto mode depend on engine load, so changes up early on light throttle as you'd expect.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Tomm said:


> Hello TT forum.
> 
> Pretty much as the title! Has anyone on here gone from the 225 over to the dark side of the V6?
> 
> ...


I've never seen the point of automatics or semi-automatics unless you've got 500 brake under the bonnet!!!.

The V6 isn't really a drivers car in my opinion.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Serendipitous said:


> I've never seen the point of automatics or semi-automatics unless you've got 500 brake under the bonnet!!!.
> 
> The V6 isn't really a drivers car in my opinion.


Spot on I would drive one first I found the experience mind numbingly boring.

Other people love the DSG but then again they prob also like the colour beige.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

jamman said:


> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen the point of automatics or semi-automatics unless you've got 500 brake under the bonnet!!!.
> ...


Yeah - the thing with this is that it's not so much opinion as fact. V6's are rather like sewing machines and it's only the paddle shift that gives the illusion that you have something that seems like performance but is rather like sour yogurt.

If you drive an RS6, where your neck is broken as it works it's own way through the box, then you realise a V6 TT is cotton wool. V6 owners don't realise that you actually need 500 brake and two turbos in an auto to be impressed!!!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you both for those comments, these are the opinions I was hoping to pick up because they are my greatest concerns.

I have often woundered if it is a feature introduced to distract the driver from other elements of the car, perhaps a feature introduced to make the driver feel more incorporated with the drive which may otherwise seem a little dull.

All in all I think the only way I am going to be able to tell if it is the car for me is by going and getting out in one, if it is bland and uninviting then I will pass and move onto something else.

I can't help but think though, my 225 is, well 225bhp, the V6 is a little more, this already stands it in good stead from where I am sitting. I realise the 225 remap better and it's hard to get those figures increases out of the V6 but a remapped 225 and V6 seem to sit at about the same don't they?

I realise there is a lot more power to be had regards turbo swaps or conversions and so on but to be quite honest I don't think I will go that far purely because I have other ventures in which I peruse that kind of engagement.

Hopefully tomorrow I can get up and view the car, for all I know it's a bag of naff and I will be back in the 225 happy as Larry!


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Tomm said:


> Thank you both for those comments, these are the opinions I was hoping to pick up because they are my greatest concerns.
> 
> I have often woundered if it is a feature introduced to distract the driver from other elements of the car, perhaps a feature introduced to make the driver feel more incorporated with the drive which may otherwise seem a little dull.
> 
> ...


Perhaps similar in terms of overall figures but totally unlike in how the power is delivered and how that feels to the driver.

In the 225 you're in control, but more importantly 'FEEL' in control. In the V6 you're waiting at the bus stop for a silk worm to come past believing it will capture you with a single thread!

V6 owners secretly feel that they bought the wrong car-a bit like when someone in a restaurant orders fillet steak and get served with frying steak but daren't complain.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

V6 manual. Mmmmm 

Boring? Nope


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Marty said:


> V6 manual. Mmmmm
> 
> Boring? Nope


Still sewing machines.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

F.O. mate


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Marty said:


> F.O. mate


You see - the latent frustration is so evident!!!!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I think if I got served frying steak someone would be having a very stern talking to!

Thanks for the input, I am a little dubious about going to view the car now, because you've highlighted my main concern as a very real one!

I will give the chap a call and see if I can book a viewing, who knows I may be besotted with it, if I hate it at least I won't keep wondering what I would make of one!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Tomm said:


> I think if I got served frying steak someone would be having a very stern talking to!
> 
> Thanks for the input, I am a little dubious about going to view the car now, because you've highlighted my main concern as a very real one!
> 
> I will give the chap a call and see if I can book a viewing, who knows I may be besotted with it, if I hate it at least I won't keep wondering what I would make of one!


I think that's a good idea, take a drive and make up your own mind.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Marty said:


> F.O. mate


Classic :lol:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I currently have both. A lightly fettled stage one 225 manual (272hp) and a V6 DSG. I will say the 225 is probably slightly quicker and dare I say it more adrenaline pumping on boost. However the flip side of that is the V6 is always switched on, sounds insane, makes you feel very smug as you burble around (prob a negative!). Finally the DSG is amazing. Don't know why people will knock it and spout all that macho manual b.s. Fact of the matter is, autos are the future, I didn't want to admit it but once you actually live with one you realise just how relentlessly efficient they are. Faster cross country too I would say vs a manual.

Whether you could argue it would become boring in time, well that's down to the individual. As people have said try before you buy. Make sure you go down a back road, blipping through the box and tell me you find it boring, I dare you.

Right I'm off to buy a nice pair of beige slacks


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Tomm said:


> I think if I got served frying steak someone would be having a very stern talking to!
> 
> Thanks for the input, I am a little dubious about going to view the car now, because you've highlighted my main concern as a very real one!
> 
> I will give the chap a call and see if I can book a viewing, who knows I may be besotted with it, if I hate it at least I won't keep wondering what I would make of one!


Tomm, you`re kidding here right ?

Pretty much the whole of Serendipitous` post above is ridiculous, with the sole intention of getting a bite from the V6 boys, which he did (Marty  )

You`ll need to drive it see what YOU actually think, but you`ll find the V6 engine an absolute beauty, that pulls from nothing, with a glorious sound-track to accompany it !
Again, DSG is an acquired taste; some love it, some wouldn`t have it thrown at them, but it offers the best of all worlds, and here`s why:

D-mode: Cold wet winter`s Monday evening, dragging home from work in standing traffic in the dark. Your left leg wil LOVE the absence of clutch in/out. Feeling a bit jaded today with no urgency to enjoy the drive ?....Well you can just drift along in auto mode just letting the box doing all the work for you. Sounds boring maybe, but bliss when you need it to be !

M-mode - Manual. To get to this, just simply knock the gearstick over to the right hand side when you`re in D-mode, and suddenly, it`s a manual box, with _almost_ the level of control over the box that you have with a gear-stick. You can use either the paddles to go up and down the box, quick as you like (yes, quicker than a manual !), or use the stick itself in just the same way (push forward to go up gears, backward to go down), and forget your left leg. You`ll find you really enjoy the paddles on a good windy road, and whilst different to the feel of a manual gear-stick, it`s just as entertaining using the paddles !

Sport-mode: Found by pressing in the push-button on the side of the stick when you`re in D-mode, and pushing backwards. On a good winding road this is absolutely brilliant, because if you`re going for it, you will ALWAYS be in the right gear ! It`s a bit like being in D-mode, but on steroids !.......and it`s addictive when mated to the super-sweet V6 engine (no power bands here mate, just pure pulling-power).

Having said all that, give it a try tomorrow and see for yourself, but don`t go down there feeling dubious before you arrive, based on what somebody told you on here...............try it for yourself ! 8)


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Dextter,

About 5 months ago I traded my beloved 225 for a V6 with DSG. The first thing I'd say is to ignore those that have not experienced both cars because they can only speculate.

I loved my old 225 and it was remapped by Wak to an estimated 280BHP and 280 pounds ft torque. Now before that, I loved the 225 but it was very different after the remap and I have difficulty remembering the car before it now. I chose the V6 because I wanted another Mk 1 TT with low mileage but didn't want to buy exactly the same car. The V6 was an entirely different engine and gearbox. I was concerned about an auto box and thought I may get bored with it but have to say that as an enthusiastic driver the DSG is really quite fantastic. It knows when you are having a fun drive and responds accordingly, the downshifts are so smooth and so are the upshifts and both lightning fast. In fact, in a recent test, it was found to be about 0.7 seconds quicker than the manual gearbox alternative to 62 mph because you will not manage the manufacturers 0 to 62 time in a manual whereas you are quite likely to in with DSG.

To cut to the chase, its swings and roundabouts with the gearbox, the DSG is great and I only ever use it in paddles because I am in control then. Sports mode is not really necessary because if you stick your foot to the floor in any mode it will do the same thing. You do lose some of the engagement of the manual gearbox but you make up for that with perfect gear changes and extra speed. Launching with DSG from standstill will beat cars much faster than it on paper.

The engine sounds great compared to the 225 and I noticed that as soon as In turned the key on one. The enjoyment of that doesn't leave you. However, the 225 manual may actually feel a little quicker, although it isn't, that's just down to power delivery. In short, if you feel your 225 doesn't have enough power, don't buy the V6, get your 225 remapped by a reputable company and enjoy it. However, if you feel it has enough power for you, baring in mind this is a road car, then go for the V6 every day. DSG or manual, well you may need to test both but it takes a while to understand and enjoy the DSG so that's tricky. I'm in Surrey so not that close but if you wanted to come over and try my V6 with the DSG you are more than welcome because I understand your dilemma as I went through this myself


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi
whilst I appreciate Serenpitious is being quite eloquent with his / her use of language I do feel the facts are rather suspect.

You're comparing two elements- DSG vs Manual & 1.8T vs 3.2.

Point 1. Personally I don't like auto's even if they are as good as the DSG obviously is - it's your choice & no one can make your mind up for you. I'm afraid you have to drive one to decide if you like the feeling. Get a manual if you prefer.

Point 2. The V6 engine sounds good but it's power delivery is very different to the 1.8T. It's very linear, by which I mean that it pulls very cleanly all the way from 800rpm to the redline in all gears. It does this very nicely with quite a lot of grunt from the outset with no big change in power i.e. no big thump in the back. It's 250bhp + good torque hence is more than a stock 225 on both counts + is very usable power (& it only weighs approx 20kg more as a manual whatever rubbish people quote you- the DSG does weigh more). It's also a damn sight stronger as an engine.

If you don't like the above then stick an HPA direct to manifold (DTM) turbo on - £5k fitted 350bhp. Still no likey then go full HPA turbo 400bhp approx £12k, still too weedy then do the full fat HPA turbo 450bhp (nearly) approx £14k.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

When I last logged in I didn't select the "stay logged in" option, I wrote this reply out, went to submit it and I had logged myself out [smiley=bigcry.gif] hopefully this time round it is a little more successful!



dextter said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > I think if I got served frying steak someone would be having a very stern talking to!
> ...


Hey Dextter,

I must have been kidding, because I will be driving 80 miles to go and have a look at the car!

You're correct, the only way I will find out if the V6 is something for me is by getting out and driving one, and hopefully this is something I can do tomorrow.

Your points with the DSG box is very interesting and seem very valid. I think my main concern was that I was going to find the DSG box to much auto and not enough Manual for my liking (if that makes any kind of sense?). I feel that there will be times when the full auto of the system would be useful, 5am work starts in the dark winter mornings, I have also been told it is something that is fantastic when sat in slow moving traffic. I do also want the manual option there for when I want it.

I plan on going back to the ring again this year, the DSG box sounds excellent for some of the traffic out there, but the fact that it sounds as though at a flick of a button you have a box perfectly suited to the twisties. When I vitsit the ring I stay in a small town called Sozig, about 30 minutes of driving through the hills, it sounds like the DSG box would be perfectly suited for that.

I am very keen to get out and give one a go now.



MichaelAC said:


> Hi Dextter,
> 
> About 5 months ago I traded my beloved 225 for a V6 with DSG. The first thing I'd say is to ignore those that have not experienced both cars because they can only speculate.
> 
> ...


Hello Michael,

Thanks very much for going to the efforts of writing that up for me, it proved interesting.

It is interesting to see why you came to buy your V6, because I am in pretty much the same situation. My 225 is getting on and isn't getting any younger, the miles are going up and are not coming back down and I feel as though it is nearing its last legs. I have no interest in another 225 at all.

It is interesting to hear you say about the DSG and it feeling like a faster driving car, I read an article when I was considering a M3 earlier in the year about the SMG vs Manual debate and it seemed that an inexperienced track driver in a DSG was noticeably quicker than he was in the manual equivalent.

I have to admit, the sound has a lot to do with it for me, I adore the sound of my 225 with blue flame an forge DV, its excellent, especially in tunnels. I can only hope (and kind of assume) that the V6 will sound better.

I've never felt that my 225 is underpowered in any way, I love the very clear and distinct pull that I get from it but I am reluctant to have it remapped, purely because of the high miles on the car and the fact the clutch feels like it hasn't got much left in it and I don't want a remap to finish anything off quicker than it should. I do have a track specific car that I use on public track days, speed runs, I've taken it out to the ring a few times and even down the strip at the pod and if I was to pursue big BHP and neck bending acceleration it would be in my track car, not my TT. With my TT all I want I something with a decent amount of power (I would class 250 as decent power) a good bit of fun and something I can have a little bit of a spirited drive in every now and again and from what I have read on here, the V6 DSG sounds like it could fill that void.

I see your previous TT was 280, have you not thought about having your V6 remapped as I believe the end result is around the same sort of power?

Thanks very much for the offer, I come over that way every now and again for work so I may have to take you up on that.

Once again thanks for all of your inputs, it is appreciated.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi
> whilst I appreciate Serenpitious is being quite eloquent with his / her use of language I do feel the facts are rather suspect.
> 
> You're comparing two elements- DSG vs Manual & 1.8T vs 3.2.
> ...


Thanks for the reply once again.

I think with this thread I was more hoping to hear from people who had gone from the 1.8T 20V manual to the 3.2 V6 DSG (which thankfully I have done) just to see how they found the transition and if there was anything they didn't like and what those things were. I do appreciate that they are two very different machines in their own ways.

1 - You're very correct there, once again after speaking to some people they have very strange niggles with the flappy paddle system, some say they don't like the fact the paddles move with the wheel, and that's the whole reason they stay with manual, personally I think this is something I could learn to live with. As you say I must have a go at it myself, I may hate it, I may love it.

2 - Interesting you say that, I have noticed that my 225 feels very sluggish until it hits the magical 2,500k or there about and then it is all fun and games. The way you have described the power delivery there actually makes it sound very appealing. Once again I will only know if it is something I like or not until I get in one. I think my main concern was being hugely disappointed with the whole ordeal of a V6.

I have had a look at V6RUL (I think) and his turbo conversion but I have to be honest with myself, as much as I would love to, I do not have the time, free cash or intention to go down the turbo conversion route (after having done it previously on a 1293 engine GT17 powered classic mini and having a right nightmare mapping the ignition I don't think I will be doing it again) but it is nice to know the options are there.

Thanks again.


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

You'll only know your own mind after test driving both versions, as has been repeated by many more experienced voices above. If it's any help, I've come to the world of TTs by test driving a wide range of 225s - and one V6. I bought the V6. It's a manual so I've no idea what the DSG box is like. The shift quality (once warm) is pretty good and that engine is absolutely fantastic, with a wonderful soundtrack lacking in the turbo (although that can be addressed - at a price). And there are fewer of them about, if that means anything. Best of luck with the search but take your time -I did and have ended up with a better car as a result. I hope.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I went from a mapped 225 to a v6 dsg, I don't regret it

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, I will be remapping the V6 at some point and maybe sports exhaust but I'm not in a great hurry. I'll have this car for a while now and remember how it was good to bring new life to a car you've had for a couple of years when I mapped the 225. Incidentally, the 225 had about 100,000 miles when I got it mapped and I ran it up to 120,000 before I traded it in with no problems. That was quite a heavy map too, it's the torque that puts most the strain on the clutch and other components and at one point that was measured around 300 pounds ft.

If your in the area let me know, the offer of a drive stands and as most have said, it will be the best way to see.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nice offer good man [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

I loved my red 225 (when it wasn't in the garage costing me £££) and I love my avus silver V6, but my god I wish I got the manual.

My DSG box (not sure if they're all like this!) is crap with any sort of hill start, jerky from standstill, and then you have the "delay of death" which happens far too often for my liking. The V6 sounds so much nicer though - no comparison.

Currently looking for a red, manual V6. Best of both!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a part of me keeps thinking I might swap/trade up for a MK 1 V6 one of these days :?

Paul


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If the V6 had been avail in 2001 I would still have it, but as a keeper I can't bear to part with my 225.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

MichaelAC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I will be remapping the V6 at some point and maybe sports exhaust but I'm not in a great hurry. I'll have this car for a while now and remember how it was good to bring new life to a car you've had for a couple of years when I mapped the 225. Incidentally, the 225 had about 100,000 miles when I got it mapped and I ran it up to 120,000 before I traded it in with no problems. That was quite a heavy map too, it's the torque that puts most the strain on the clutch and other components and at one point that was measured around 300 pounds ft.
> 
> If your in the area let me know, the offer of a drive stands and as most have said, it will be the best way to see.


Thanks again for your reply. Unfortunately my 225 has done a bit more than that, actually quite a bit more than that hence to whole V6 venture possibility.

I sure will! Thanks very much for the offer once again.

Seen as another member has pointed out do you get any hesitation on hill starts?



jamman said:


> Nice offer good man [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


That's why these forums are such a good place to be [smiley=cheers.gif]



Paulj100 said:


> There is a part of me keeps thinking I might swap/trade up for a MK 1 V6 one of these days :?
> 
> Paul


Interesting Paul. What is the lure for you with the V6?


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If the V6 had been avail in 2001 I would still have it, but as a keeper I can't bear to part with my 225.
> Hoggy.


Very interesting hoggy and thanks for the reply. Have you driven the V6? How was your experience? Just for comparison.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

olivarrr said:


> I loved my red 225 (when it wasn't in the garage costing me £££) and I love my avus silver V6, but my god I wish I got the manual.
> 
> My DSG box (not sure if they're all like this!) is crap with any sort of hill start, jerky from standstill, and then you have the "delay of death" which happens far too often for my liking. The V6 sounds so much nicer though - no comparison.
> 
> Currently looking for a red, manual V6. Best of both!


By delay of death, do you mean hesitation prior to power delivery on a hill start?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Tomm said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If the V6 had been avail in 2001 I would still have it, but as a keeper I can't bear to part with my 225.
> ...


Hi, No never driven a V6 but as a keeper I probably wouldn't have chosen a DSG version.
My 225 has been 100% reliable but is not my every day car & is a bit of a garage queen, so not a good example of an every day 225. Probably why I still luv her. Any numerous probs she would have probably gone long ago for a *RED* TTRS.
Did I actually say that.  :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

No, it never hesitates on a hill start. In fact, I've never had a car launch faster and more smoothly. With the DSG you need to just take up the revs and feel it bite then floor it from start and you will simply fly more smoothly than anything out there (Unless I have the only DSG that works). Regarding a delay of death, well, you can occasionally wrong foot the DSG bit feathering the throttle at either a junction or roundabout scenario where you are slowing and on off power lightly as you gauge the traffic and whether you can go or not. This happens quite rarely but the preselected gear was obviously wrong as it may find guessing what you want to do next difficult in these situations.

With regards to the hesitation people talk of, well yes there is one but when you get used to driving the car with DSG you can more or less dial this out by taking up the slack in the revs before moving off.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

The lure for me would owning my first V6 car which is what Iv always wanted and the thought of a V6 in a TT is vey appealing, 
Not keen on spending any more money on a car just yet but maybe my OM specked up 225 would value wise be what a standard V6 is worth :?

Paul


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> The lure for me would owning my first V6 car which is what Iv always wanted and the thought of a V6 in a TT is vey appealing,
> Not keen on spending any more money on a car just yet but maybe my OM specked up 225 would value wise be what a standard V6 is worth :?
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

If your car looks as good in the metal as it does in the photo I would think it may well.....


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Any update on this one Tom ?

Did you get to drive a V6 over the weekend ? :wink:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello Dexter, thanks for checking in!

Here is how I summed it up to Michael in a PM last night.

After a bit of a delay this morning (yesterday, Sunday)I got up to the dealership at around 12:30 after a 3 hour drive from Kent to Billing Aquadrome to be met with a dealers unit filled with original GT turbo raiders, LWB Quattro's, escort cosworths, Lanicia Deltas and Stratos and a V6 TT, it all looked ever so promising.

Unfortunately, it all went downhill very quickly.

The car was not as described, there were dents on every panel along with pretty bad paint damage and areas evident of resprays, the drivers wing looked like it had fallen off and been driven over before being bolted back onto the car, it really was bad. The bonnet looked like multiple roof tiles has fallen from a roof and landed straight on the bonnet, deep gouged dents everywhere.

The bumper was very damaged, the tabs had been broken, paint was awfull and it appeared to be full of filler. The headlights had all the brackets broken off and someone had made an attempt to rectify the fault with self tappers and a high strength bonding adhesive which hadn't quite worked. All of the engine casings were missing and the slam panel was bent. The service book had mileage that didn't match the car, and the dealer had quite clearly crossed out the date which stated when the next service was due, last service was marked at feb 2012 so by My accounts the next would have been due in early 2013 so it was about 18 months past it's service interval. Every wheel was damaged and two of the sidewalks were badly damaged. At this point the keys were handed back to the dealer. The dealer then offered the car at £500 less than the list price. To be honest I wouldn't have taken it for £1000 less, it was that bad.

With that I did not get to start the car, let alone have my first DSG experience, after an eight hour round trip I returned home pretty disappointed that the car was not what I expected and that I didn't have my first DSG V6 experience. I am how ever happy that I chose to walk away.

I am currently in talks with a private seller down on the coast who has his V6 advertised, best of all he has comprehensive paperwork to show the DSG megatronics unit has been replaced and comes with a lifetime warranty, so at least that's one less thing to be so worried about. I am hoping to get down there and have a better experience early this week some time.

I guess this is all part and parcel of wanting a prestigious model [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I went from 225 to 3.2 - in standard form what I really noticed was that the 225 felt akin to driving a hot hatch whereas the 3.2 actually feels more like/obviously sounds more like, a sports car...and therefore more special.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

After around 600 miles of driving to view some V6's I was starting to loose hope. I was traveling down the M1 after yet another disappointing viewing I spotted something. A few phone calls were exchanged and last night I drove this home.





I love it, the gearbox is lovely, it really is so nice, call me plain but I think it's excellent! The sound is phenomenal, the strong linear pull, I just love it! I really do!

Thanks to everyone on here who has given any advice for or against.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Tomm said:


> After around 600 miles of driving to view some V6's I was starting to loose hope. I was traveling down the M1 after yet another disappointing viewing I spotted something. A few phone calls were exchanged and last night I drove this home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there you go. After all the opinion (and a smidgen of V6 baiting) it's the gearbox and the sound that clinches the deal. You're certainly not in the minority being swayed by those factors. I hope you don't find it too gutless. Enjoy the melody, get the Blueflame fitted asap and find a tunnel.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

M18NTT said:


> Well there you go. After all the opinion (and a smidgen of V6 baiting) it's the gearbox and the sound that clinches the deal. You're certainly not in the minority being swayed by those factors. I hope you don't find it too gutless. Enjoy the melody, get the Blueflame fitted asap and find a tunnel.


Gutless, I have to say I think it's the complete opposite, I have found it far quicker and generally more refined than my 225, I don't know if this is due to a specific comparison between my two specific cars but I am enjoying it. Power feels far more "on tap" far sharper, steering feels firmer and far more solid.

On the way to collect the car with cash in hand I certainly had my doubts about it, but once I had got in it and started my drive home those doubts are completely gone.

I need to get my Blueflame off of my 225 first. That said I think the sound with the standard system is hugely satisfying.

Must say, lovely colour you have on your V6 there.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Tomm said:


> M18NTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well there you go. After all the opinion (and a smidgen of V6 baiting) it's the gearbox and the sound that clinches the deal. You're certainly not in the minority being swayed by those factors. I hope you don't find it too gutless. Enjoy the melody, get the Blueflame fitted asap and find a tunnel.
> ...


They do do a lot of blues. Mine is Mauritius. My previous (225) was Denim which was a bit flatter. I though the standard exhaust sounded pretty good -just with the flapper mod - but the Blueflame steps it up a notch if you can handle a bit of booming between 2200 and 2500rpm.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Congrats! And welcome to the world of V6 ownership! Enjoy the weekend...!


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks a nice clean car,what colour leather is it


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice one Tomm.......knew you`d like it once you drove it, and as for M18NTT`s comment of "gutless", I`ve no idea where he`s coming from as he owns one, so will know different ??

Anyway; enjoy it mate, they`re absolutely brilliant, and the longer you own it, the MORE it will get under your skin !

Welcome to the the V6 fold.... 8)


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Tomm said:


> M18NTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well there you go. After all the opinion (and a smidgen of V6 baiting) it's the gearbox and the sound that clinches the deal. You're certainly not in the minority being swayed by those factors. I hope you don't find it too gutless  . Enjoy the melody, get the Blueflame fitted asap and find a tunnel.
> ...


Oh dear, my earlier "Gutless" comment was intended as a tongue in cheek reference to the earlier comments about the V6's apparent lack of power. What was it - "unless you've got 500bhp under the bonnet auto's are a waste of time", or something to that effect. I personally think the 225 feels a bit quicker - certainly nippier - than the V6 - but the V6 wins hands down ever time for drivability and available power everywhere. Enjoy.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

M18NTT said:


> They do do a lot of blues. Mine is Mauritius. My previous (225) was Denim which was a bit flatter. I though the standard exhaust sounded pretty good -just with the flapper mod - but the Blueflame steps it up a notch if you can handle a bit of booming between 2200 and 2500rpm.


I never knew there was variants, I thought they were all denim blue, thanks for the info.

I don't even think this has undergone the flapper mod, I think it's completely standard. The loading it is the bigger my smile tends to get!



RobLE said:


> Congrats! And welcome to the world of V6 ownership! Enjoy the weekend...!


Thanks Rob, the bast 24 hours and 300 miles have been fantastic.



hey3688 said:


> Looks a nice clean car,what colour leather is it


The leather is "Silver Nappa" looks cream to me and a grubby cream at that, I've had a go with my Gliptone leather cleaner and conditioner but I think I might need something a little more serious. I now need to find a matching cover for my armrest which is currently black.



dextter said:


> Nice one Tomm.......knew you`d like it once you drove it, and as for M18NTT`s comment of "gutless", I`ve no idea where he`s coming from as he owns one, so will know different ??
> 
> Anyway; enjoy it mate, they`re absolutely brilliant, and the longer you own it, the MORE it will get under your skin !
> 
> Welcome to the the V6 fold.... 8)


Thanks Dextter, I can certainly say I love it, the DSG box for me at the minute is heavenly, the drive home around a town I've never been in before was made rather enjoyable by the normal drive mode on the box, then knock it to the side and it's a whole world of fun!

I think M18NTT meant the comment in reference to earlier members calling them dull and beige which I personally have found to not be the case.

Thanks for your help, your gearbox summary did help.

Can anyone tell me how to find my colour code to find my exact colour?


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

M18NTT said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > M18NTT said:
> ...


Both posted at the same time there.

I do have to say my V6 really does feel quicker than my 225, maybe my 225 was broken or something. They do feel to be very different cars aimed at two different people wanting slightly different things from their cars. Either way I love it, if anyone has never driven a V6 I would certainly recommend it, and vica versa.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

LOL, I think M18NTT`s post was a bit too subtle for me; maybe should have put a :wink: after it, instead of just a  . I might well have got it then ! 

Anyway Tomm, I fully agree, also, that the V6 feels quicker, although I`d possibly have been just as happy had a good 225 turned up before my V6 when I was on the hunt, as I`ve always liked the punch in the back that a turbo-driven motor brings....

Given a mint 225, and similar V6 stood side-by-side though, I would always have chosen the V6, as the (slightly) extra power, the V6 bodykit, the DSG, and of course, THE NOISE would do it for me everytime ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

My Avus silver 3.2 has the silver leather too - basically light grey I guess although most people say about me having cream or even white leather seats :roll: It does soon get grubby but cleans up a treat - did mine a while ago and the passenger and rear seat looked like new.


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Really enjoying this thread - and as a new-ish V6 owner (albeit a manual) wish you all the best with what looks like a lovely example. Mine has its flaws (mainly interior creaks which I've started addressing) but on right road I'll forgive it anything.


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

hey3688 said:


> Looks a nice clean car,what colour leather is it


The leather is "Silver Nappa" looks cream to me and a grubby cream at that, I've had a go with my Gliptone leather cleaner and conditioner but I think I might need something a little more serious. I now need to find a matching cover for my armrest which is currently black.

Was this car registered in the Isle of Wight about 8 months ago
When i saw your photos i thought i recognised the reg as a car i was interested in about 8 Months ago which was on the Isle of Wight
It was exactly the same spec Mauritious blue, QS alloys and creamy looking leather


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

dextter said:


> LOL, I think M18NTT`s post was a bit too subtle for me; maybe should have put a :wink: after it, instead of just a  . I might well have got it then !
> 
> Anyway Tomm, I fully agree, also, that the V6 feels quicker, although I`d possibly have been just as happy had a good 225 turned up before my V6 when I was on the hunt, as I`ve always liked the punch in the back that a turbo-driven motor brings....
> 
> Given a mint 225, and similar V6 stood side-by-side though, I would always have chosen the V6, as the (slightly) extra power, the V6 bodykit, the DSG, and of course, THE NOISE would do it for me everytime ! [smiley=dude.gif]


I agree that the comment would probably have come across a lot better if I had attached a smilie or two. My 225 had had a couple of mods which sharpened up the acceleration so it did feel quite urgent when I floored it, no doubt helped by the turbo spinning up. I've found that I tend to drive the V6 more sedately anyway but I agree that it goes very well when you put your foot down and the gearbox steps down. I agree that the V6 looks much better than the 225 and would have bought one a couple of years ago when I was first looking had I found the right one at the time. After a year owning the 225 I was still looking and eventually found one that I thought was just right.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

I used to own a 225 but the day I say and heard the sound that Normally Aspirated Engine I thought it was the car for me. Love that low end torque and linear power.
For the american market only the DSG was offered; my heart is torn. On one hand I love the F1 type technology; fast upshifts and throttle blips in the downshifts but I missed the manual gearbox which is more engaging. I sometimes contemplate retrofitting a manual gearbox to my car.
The v6 engine has a very limited choice of aftermarket parts available compare to the 1.8T


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I remember when I first got my 3.2 (5 1/2 years ago now!) someone asked if it was the new TT! People still look at it and say its a nice car - and it is totally standard.

I have never owned a car for so long and still don't think I would want to sell it (helped that it only has 62k miles on it I guess) but I would like a "second" more practical and cheaper to run (fuel-wise) vehicle - I worked it out and running something that will do 40mpg and driving it 3 days a week to work and back would mean it's tax/insurance would be covered by the fuel saving each year! Plus that would keep the TT mileage lower too.


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 30, 2008)

very late to this party...owned a 225 for 3 yrs and have now owned my 3.2 dsg black with black leather for almost 5, The dsg is better faster more exclusive and nice to drive than the 225...so there...oh yes ive had the dsg mech unti replaced...under warranty.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I have, and since bought my second V6 - Which is now S-tronic.

A friend i know with a 225 made a point a while back that i remember from driving a 225. The 1.8 engine when driven hard sounds like it shouldn't be. High end RPM sounds strained, compared to a V6.

A v6 loves to be revved. If anything, more of a drivers car than a little 1.8. Might be the same power when the 225 has had a map, but power isnt the complete experience. Besides, HPA are now offering more affordable turbo conversions for the V6.

Food for thought.

I wouldn't ever chop my V6 in for anything less than an RS. I enjoy driving my car, the sound track, the bumble of being behind 6 pots aswell as the handling etc.

You'll love the DSG box, its a masterpiece. Hammering down some country lanes using the loud pedal, and the flappy paddles. Just 8)


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Im hopefully moving to V6 territory soon having sold my 225


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

thegasman said:


> Im hopefully moving to V6 territory soon having sold my 225


Well done, it's the difference between feeling like something which drives like a hot hatch and something which feels/sounds more "sports car" and a little more special all round.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Some great replies here chaps. 

Have to concur, that after owning a 1.8t and a very healthy well mapped stage 2 at that. It used to frustrate the hell out of me. Without upsetting anyone, as you know "i love the mk1" and loved my qs, the engine was the main reason i let her go. Sound , lack of midrange and how much it would cost to do what i wanted, to get what i needed to be content..(2l conversion). Was never going to happen.

I honestly think if i had bought a mk1 V6 i would still have her now. The engine has soul, pure and simple. Within the beast lies a heart of pure gold, which in turn makes the car very special. I have been silently contemplating a come back to TT land recently.. :wink: I miss being a part of the scene. And i honestly believe a really nice m1 v6 would tick all the boxes for me. Have already done a theoretical mod list. :wink: Would do a few things differently this time round though, after learning a thing or 2 with Bluey.

Need to test drive a manual and dsg...And do they still manufacture the alu steering wheel paddle conversion for the dsg steering wheel?

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Some great replies here chaps.
> 
> Have to concur, that after owning a 1.8t and a very healthy well mapped stage 2 at that. It used to frustrate the hell out of me. Without upsetting anyone, as you know "i love the mk1" and loved my qs, the engine was the main reason i let her go. Sound , lack of midrange and how much it would cost to do what i wanted, to get what i needed to be content..(2l conversion). Was never going to happen.
> 
> ...


Welcome back..
i think you would best suit the manual V6 as you are a purist, lower the car, job done.
the DSG is something you need a couple of hours to get used to then its fantastic, lower the car, job done.

The ally paddles are still available from outlets but dont bother with them as your a purist.

Once you have your V6, save up for the HPA DTM and jump to 350bhp in one go and the kit can be fitted over a weekend without having to break into the engine and no need for an intercooler.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

That's my next route. Looked at cams etc. All small gains really for big money. 350bhp makes any car something special. Best of all worlds.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Some great replies here chaps.
> ...


Hi Steve
You make it sound awesome. And you are correct Sir.. :wink: The path to greatness is the HPA set up. I would like to try a dsg though. I love the idea of an efficient paddle shift, mated to a fantastic engine. Gona do some research. I know a nicely modded v6 would tick all the boxes for me. And a nice seat would be nice, no more bloody PP's for me ever!!! Or overpriced ,over rated "Bullshitstein coilovers" Or an overly poly bushed chassis for fast road use.. Learnt a lot with Bluey, and i know now how to create my perfect mk 1. 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There ae a few V6ers in the for sale section and a mix of manual and DSG.
I think i would certainly consider buying from the TTF as the cars history can be seen on an ongoing basis.
You could always use the V6 buyers guide if your serious..
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Steve

Yes indeed. As always the fussy git i would be after specific colours and interior. :wink: So might have to wait to get my perfect specimen, as i did with my qs. This project is all theoretical stage at the moment, but my return to mk1's will be in a v6 for sure. I really want to drive one soon.  And looking forward to ADI.

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> Yes indeed. As always the fussy git i would be after specific colours and interior. :wink: So might have to wait to get my perfect specimen, as i did with my qs. This project is all theoretical stage at the moment, but my return to mk1's will be in a v6 for sure. I really want to drive one soon.  And looking forward to ADI.
> 
> ...


Haha brilliant. I haven't posted in a while for good reason but it would be good to have you back and back in a TV6.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Are we sure Craig..Dammo was the curse of the 1.8 community with his continous adding of + signs for his marque..
You know we are very select about who enters the inner sanctum.. :lol: 
Hell yeah..get one bought and lets add some Vajjazzle to the V6 gang.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Are we sure Craig..Dammo was the curse of the 1.8 community with his continous adding of + signs for his marque..
> You know we are very select about who enters the inner sanctum.. :lol:
> Hell yeah..get one bought and lets add some Vajjazzle to the V6 gang.. 8)
> Steve


 :lol: Bit of Damooo oem +++ to the v6 community wont harm anyone Steve.. Hey i was never a curse...Just a continuous source of discussion and education :wink:

Ps My buddy Craig has already given me a golden ticket to the V6 club...na na de nana.. 

Damien.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Damien

Buy a V6

Bye Damien.

:lol:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> Hi Damien
> 
> Buy a V6
> 
> ...


Has anyone gone from a 240 QS to a V6 DSG ? No - Damien will be the only man in history to ever do this!! Consider this to be the first step


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

We'll convince them all eventually Craig. :lol:

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I believe the V6 seats have height adjustment and anti-creasing properties..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I believe the V6 seats have height adjustment and anti-creasing properties..
> Steve


At what height adjustment is suitable for an approximate 3" cows lick ? Just asking in advance for my friend 

I believe the seats are also heated although the adjusters are not easy to locate!!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol: Some funny replies there guys...Cows lick Craig..  ?? Or a back to front blond baseball cap..lol.. :wink:

Yes from qs to v6, hmm that would be a rare vehicle ownership manoeuvre. But like Steve says "there ain't no replacement for displacement". The dsg decision does hang in the balance though, need to test drive one. 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> :lol: Some funny replies there guys...Cows lick Craig..  ?? Or a back to front blond baseball cap..lol.. :wink:
> 
> Yes from qs to v6, hmm that would be a rare vehicle ownership manoeuvre. But like Steve says "there ain't no replacement for displacement". The dsg decision does hang in the balance though, need to test drive one.
> 
> Damien.


Might be able to give you a pax at ADI, if your going..
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Some funny replies there guys...Cows lick Craig..  ?? Or a back to front blond baseball cap..lol.. :wink:
> ...


I'm going Steve.. 8) Looking forward to it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will have to see if I can get her ready then.
Steve


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)

I've been considering selling up my Stage 2 225 for a V6 as the engine just sounds....like a dull old 4 pot having it's neck ringed. My only concern is will it "feel" fast enough or will I be getting left standing by the likes of the MK4 Golf fan boys... :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT_225 said:


> I've been considering selling up my Stage 2 225 for a V6 as the engine just sounds....like a dull old 4 pot having it's neck ringed. My only concern is will it "feel" fast enough or will I be getting left standing by the likes of the MK4 Golf fan boys... :?


Your 225 is for racing the fan boys as the V6 is more for the journey rather than the race..  
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

TT_225 said:


> I've been considering selling up my Stage 2 225 for a V6 as the engine just sounds....like a dull old 4 pot having it's neck ringed. My only concern is will it "feel" fast enough or will I be getting left standing by the likes of the MK4 Golf fan boys... :?


I went out on track at ADI in Neil's (the Norfolk stig's) manual v6 qs conversion. Erm didn't feel any slower than my stage 2 qs. And the power and grunt is constantly there on tap, much more usable down a twisty country lane. And the sound...oh the music the V makes is magical. I definitely bought the wrong mk1. I remember Neil's big grin as he came off the track, which for me said it all.
As a package and the aesthetics i adored my qs..but as you say the screaming 4 pot was the clincher for me. Not my cup of tea at all. Credit to mighty Wak the engine Wizard, and what he achieved with my engine.  If and when i find my perfect v6 i will be going back to Wakmeister to get her mapped for sure. I think you have to go and test drive a healthy v6 for yourself. And buy it for the right reasons. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> TT_225 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been considering selling up my Stage 2 225 for a V6 as the engine just sounds....like a dull old 4 pot having it's neck ringed. My only concern is will it "feel" fast enough or will I be getting left standing by the likes of the MK4 Golf fan boys... :?
> ...


This sounds spot on! Don't get me wrong my 225 goes well but even at full chat it's missing something. If I could go out and buy a V6 today and transfer my wheels and suspension setup straight to it and sell my 225 I would!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

You hit the nail on the head...The 4 pot is lacking character. And i don't mean this in a disrespectful way. As we have both experienced modded and owned great examples of the breed. The v6 has bags of soul and character, and couple that to a capable iconic coupe like the mk1 TT and its a no brainer for me.. 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cream rises in the end..
Maybe Neil has some stock in that you can browse.
Steve


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Cream rises in the end..
> Maybe Neil has some stock in that you can browse.
> Steve


Steve yours is no normal V6 though is it, did you get bored of N/A or was it always the intention to boost it?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> The v6 has bags of soul and character, and couple that to a capable iconic coupe like the mk1 TT and its a no brainer for me..


I'm not sure I'd ever describe the V6 as having bags of character and soul, but I do agree it suits the Mk1 better than the 1.8T.


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)

Spandex said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > The v6 has bags of soul and character, and couple that to a capable iconic coupe like the mk1 TT and its a no brainer for me..
> ...


I think the noise and the look of the V6 mated to the DSG makes it a totally different car to the 1.8T and how, perhaps, the TT should have been from the get go. I think the 1.8T was just Audi/VAG thinking well we know this is a good engine, it works in the Golf let's put it in the TT.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think that is the problem. The 1.8T makes a good hot hatch engine, where you're expected to constantly stir the box to keep the revs up, and Audi used it because it was an easy option with the Golf platform.

The TT didn't handle like a hot hatch though and the 1.8T seems a bit at odds with how the car drives. The 3.2 is lazy and underpowered, but it delivers the power in a way that I think suits how the car is set up.

That's probably why I never really got on with sport mode on the DSG. I felt it turned it into an overly aggressive, thrashy, strained-sounding monster that was unpleasant and slightly embarrassing to drive


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

TT_225 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


Is it just me or does anyone else think the R32 sounds better than the TT 3.2 in standard guise? As far as I know the exhaust system is very similar sharing the same catalytic convertor / decat layout and then a 2 silencer system with a vacuum flapper module.

Just putting it out there - maybe I got used to the sound of my TT after nearly 5 years ownership with 3 of those with the standard system.

Welcome back Damien

Spandex- I somewhat agree about sportmode as it keeps the revs high but the engine can take it and it sounds thug-ish which I kinda like and i love the V6-DSG-Power delivery when the clutch catches the drive...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Spandex said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > The v6 has bags of soul and character, and couple that to a capable iconic coupe like the mk1 TT and its a no brainer for me..
> ...


I love the vr6 as an engine :wink: ...Ok lets just say, next to a straining dull sounding 4 pot it has character.. 

Thanks for the welcome back Craig. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Spandex- I somewhat agree about sportmode as it keeps the revs high but the engine can take it and it sounds thug-ish which I kinda like and i love the V6-DSG-Power delivery when the clutch catches the drive...


I'm sure the engine is more than able to take it. The problem I had with it is that you're basically stuck with it's choice (I know you can override with the paddles, but that's not sport mode anymore) and it's choice was constantly aggressive. So, you get a load of power from optimum gear changes on the way up, then some lights change to red ahead of you and instead of relaxing as you ease up on the throttle, it bangs down through the gears giving you tons of unnecessary revs and engine braking.

My preference would be a relaxing 'drive' mode, a slightly more aggressive sport mode and when I want to go beyond that, I have the paddles for full manual control. For some reason, Audi decided to give us a relaxing 'drive' mode, a completely bat-shit crazy sport mode, and you're left using the paddles when you can no longer face the painful downshifts as you approach yet another junction in sport mode.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex- I somewhat agree about sportmode as it keeps the revs high but the engine can take it and it sounds thug-ish which I kinda like and i love the V6-DSG-Power delivery when the clutch catches the drive...
> ...


Not a bad effort really considering it's 10 - 15 year old technology. Technology that works and it's factual to state the DSG was the best automatic option on the road in the £30,000 price bracket and arguably well beyond this. I say, fair play to Audi for having the option considering who the car was aimed at. I'd also say the DSG tech is still better than the majority of current automatic systems on the market and that is high praise from a person that has just done 7,000 miles in a 2012 250CDi AMG SLK auto. The AMG auto box still doesn't have a patch on the 11 year old DSG system and that's in general drive, sport or manual modes.

My personal opinion is that the sport mode isn't not a step too far but you make some good points Spandex.


----------



## GaudiTT (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm going the other way. R32 to QS. Well, as soon as Neil from Norfolk Performance has found me the right car 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT_225 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Cream rises in the end..
> ...


My intention was always to stay N/A and max what i could get out of it.
The turning point for me was seeing VSPUR's car on the iTTalia trip 2010 and i knew i wanted more than i already had.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex- I somewhat agree about sportmode as it keeps the revs high but the engine can take it and it sounds thug-ish which I kinda like and i love the V6-DSG-Power delivery when the clutch catches the drive...
> ...


I agree that Audi's attempt at S mode is way to scarry on the V6.
My DSG modes have been altered to my personal driving style.
D = upshifts increased to change at 1800rpm (was 1500rpm) downshifts are OEM.
M = no autochange at redline, downshifts are OEM.
S = upshift decreased to change up at 3500rpm (was 4500rpm) and auto downshift decreased to 3000rpm (was 3500rpm).

Perfect for me.
Steve


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

I think some people are forgetting it is 'sport' mode and not half assed sport mode. I think it shifts perfectly. That mode is for driving your car aggressively without having to manually worry about the shift points. For that it is surely doing the job perfectly?!

The down and up shift points should be high as it emulates how you would drive on a track - I love it!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

vanp said:


> I think some people are forgetting it is 'sport' mode and not half assed sport mode. I think it shifts perfectly. That mode is for driving your car aggressively without having to manually worry about the shift points. For that it is surely doing the job perfectly?!
> 
> The down and up shift points should be high as it emulates how you would drive on a track - I love it!


Unless your running a turbo system as its not all about bhp and hanging it out to the redline.
Steve


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

vanp said:


> I think some people are forgetting it is 'sport' mode and not half assed sport mode. I think it shifts perfectly. That mode is for driving your car aggressively without having to manually worry about the shift points. For that it is surely doing the job perfectly?!
> 
> The down and up shift points should be high as it emulates how you would drive on a track - I love it!


I think the problem is that it *doesn't* emulate how you'd drive on the track (or on the road for that matter), and that is the real nub of the issue I have with it. As an automatic mode, it has no knowledge of what's happening in front of you - so often ends up pointlessly holding onto gears or changing down too soon to apply a level of engine braking that is completely unpredictable because you're not making the decisions. On the track you'd use the paddles because unlike the DSG box, you can see out the windscreen

I'm not slating DSG. I think it's a fantastic gearbox and I would never have a manual V6 Mk1 (DSG is the best reason to buy a V6). I just think they missed a trick with the sport mode by making it as aggressive as possible - because if you're in a situation where you want that level of aggression, you'd be better off using the paddles.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I think the 3.2 is the engine Audi did plan to use in the TT all day long, to compete with the crossfire and the 350z that are of the same era, same power and same pot number.

They just had to make cheaper alternatives to fall into more affordable budgets people have. Just like the silly TDi ones theyve made in the mk2's. For the tight people, that just want a TT for its looks.

Then the QS is abit of an odd one, Maybe they understood that just upping the BHP so easily in a 1.8t will be suffice to name it a QS and a little more special.

Maybe the R36 engine in the QS would have been a much better idea. 300bhp, and a V6.

I'd agree a mk1 has gotta be a manual, As a drivers car i utterly loved mine with the choice mods.

The DSG only really gets better when its the S-tronic in the mk2's, Sport mode is brilliant, it's like waking up an angry dog. Slot it back from D and the car wiggles as it jumps into life with immediate throttle response to shove you back into the seat.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> I think the 3.2 is the engine Audi did plan to use in the TT all day long, to compete with the crossfire and the 350z that are of the same era, same power and same pot number.
> 
> They just had to make cheaper alternatives to fall into more affordable budgets people have. Just like the silly TDi ones theyve made in the mk2's. For the tight people, that just want a TT for its looks.
> 
> ...


I wish they had made a lightweight qs version with the v6 not the screaming 4 pot? I bought my qs for the package not for its engine. :-|

Neil do you really mean the mk1 has got to be manual? Even though you are newly smitten with your mk2 S-tronic? And surely the dsg can be recalibrated by tuners. How much scope for development is there in reprogramming the dsg?

cheers.
Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There is lots that can be done to the DSG, S-Tronic, just depends what you want it to do.
I'm actually running S-Tronic on my MK1..
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> There is lots that can be done to the DSG, S-Tronic, just depends what you want it to do.
> I'm actually running S-Tronic on my MK1..
> Steve


Thanks Steve good to know.. So you can ultimately speed up the shifts in non sport mode? Is it possible to reprogramme sport mode to make it a tad less aggressive?

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > There is lots that can be done to the DSG, S-Tronic, just depends what you want it to do.
> ...


See my post at 15:43 on the previous page..
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah sorry damien :lol: I mean't just as a special edition i think a V6 would have sat better init, not much more heavy though! I'd have bought one if it had a better engine. Not that its underpowered. Just didn't think it was that special with a 1.8 in. Even though the chassis, seats etc we're all driver orientated.

I've not had much time behind a mk1 DSG, But the mk2 s-tronic as Audi name is it just that little bit more refined.

You're probably right, the oddities could probably be sorted by tuners, much as Steve's id imagine. I'd jump in a few and see what you think.

8)


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I came from a mapped 225, just had a induction kit and custom non res exhaust fitted to my mapped dsg v6, can't say I miss the 225


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd say the MK1 DSG is very good actually. I never use it in full manual mode however, I only ever use the paddles and if you do that then it's perfect. The faster you drive the smoother it gets and changes smoothly and quickly up and down the shifts in and out of corners. I've not tried the S Tronic, is it a different unit than the Mk 1 DSG apart from maybe being more reliable?

I switched to the V6 from a mapped 225 and now I've had the custom remap on it, the car feels lively like my old mapped 225. The standard V6 is good but a remap will bring it alive a bit. The problem with the car is it is very smooth so you can lose some of the excitement that you get with a remapped 225 but the remap on the V6 ups the throttle response to give you a more exciting feel to the whole experience. But forget the full manual or lever change in the MK1 they are not so good, just use the paddles and the DSG will be very alive, especially once you've remapped to improve the throttle response, that improves the DSG response too.

As a rule, the harder you push the DSG, the harder it will work for you


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Ah so the DSG box can be mapped, I did wonder if it could as I used to have a MK5 GTI with DSG and had the box mapped which made it absolutely perfect. Manual was FULL, no kickdown and no auto-change on the limiter. Launch control was also raised and faster shifts with better shifts in "D" mode too. I assume this can be done on the DSG system in the V6?


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I think it's important to say at this point that this thread is a basic 50 post thread. Then somewhere as if by magic, Damien gets involved and then BOOM&#8230;150 posts nearly reached. PHD's Hyphothesis have been started and 2 further posts will occur as a byproduct :lol:

One will be called - "Remapping the V6 DSG" and the other will be called "V6 DSG or Manual fight it out"

I love it!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Craig

you've been very restrained at not mentioning sticking a turbo on the V6.

Maybe that's the next thread that should be investigated..........


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> you've been very restrained at not mentioning sticking a turbo on the V6.
> 
> Maybe that's the next thread that should be investigated..........


Still waiting on your write up my friend  Every V6 should have one :lol:

I also want to add that technically I went from a 225 to a V6 after being unable to find a suitable 225 in good condition. If I had found this forum 6 years ago then I would of saved some considerable time and effort and would likely still be driving around in a 225.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> I think it's important to say at this point that this thread is a basic 50 post thread. Then somewhere as if by magic, Damien gets involved and then BOOM&#8230;150 posts nearly reached. PHD's Hyphothesis have been started and 2 further posts will occur as a byproduct :lol:
> 
> One will be called - "Remapping the V6 DSG" and the other will be called "V6 DSG or Manual fight it out"
> 
> I love it!


  lol...Love a good debate

The very fact you can reprogram the dsg is music to my ears. And now all is starting to make perfect sense, along with some nice alu steering wheel paddles.. 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Three posters in a row that have something in common and it's not a V6..

Good news coming your way Craig and maybe I will see you soon.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Three posters in a row that have something in common and it's not a V6..
> 
> Good news coming your way Craig and maybe I will see you soon.
> Steve


Sorry to get in the "elite club" sandwich Steve... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Three posters in a row that have something in common and it's not a V6..
> 
> Good news coming your way Craig and maybe I will see you soon.
> Steve


Hope to see you soon too Steve - Just playing Damien, as always!! 

Expecting to wake up refreshed in the morning and looking forward to 3 new V6 threads!


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

interesting read this thread - thanks.

just a question:
on a like for like basis (mileage, general condition) is there much of a price difference between the 225 and V6 dsg in the UK?
and is that a reflection of their availability or desirability?
reason I ask is cause where I live (Perth, Aus.) I don't see too many V6s - and none on the market when I spent more than 6 months looking for my TT.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

jiver said:


> interesting read this thread - thanks.
> 
> just a question:
> on a like for like basis (mileage, general condition) is there much of a price difference between the 225 and V6 dsg in the UK?
> ...


Hi fella, I can't offer judgement on the oz market however there is a perception that the V6 is less fuel efficient than the 225 which affects certain people and their decision making. Given the cars are now 10 years old (ish) condition has more impact. The very best low mileage V6's retail at 7 - 9k while the very best low mileage 225's are not far behind but they are not to the same specification. It's largely circumstantial&#8230; It is possible to buy models for way less than half these values but the V6 should be capable of eating up more mileage with less maintenance. That being said, the DSG buyer should budget up to £1000 for Mechatronic maintenance if owning at this point (10 year old car) if you plan to own for a few years.

There's many a discussion on the same factors. Pro's and con's etc. Largely it depends on who you speak to and how you form opinions for yourself. I thought the V6 manual was my best option 5 years ago and in hindsight made the right decision however I recommended my brother buy a DSG and he absolutely loves it.

I would even go so far as to say that the gearbox on the MK1 v6 should not be the deciding factor when buying - go with the right car at any given time and if condition, inspection, drive is tip top then move on it quickly and start enjoying.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to be an N/A fan but turned to the dark side as I like punch without having to rev.
What are the tuning options that are common the V6, throttle bodies, Turbo, Supercharger?


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Trig said:


> I used to be an N/A fan but turned to the dark side as I like punch without having to rev.
> What are the tuning options that are common the V6, throttle bodies, Turbo, Supercharger?


Have to disagee trig - cubic capacity means really strong torque on the V6 - It's a clever engine that delivers great punch.

Basing this against the 225, which is what the thread is about you'll need to wait on punch before the turbo kicks which can be frustrating in terms of usable power.

The http://www.vr6specialist.nl/start.php in Holland specialise in fitting the Rotrex conversion and I believe from speaking to Dirk, they now have a distributor in Southampton.

HPA also produce a entry level DTM EFR Turbo kit however I haven't seen any builds with this kit. http://www.hpamotorsports.com/vr6-single.html

Both are in the £6,000 region which should include the fitting and deliver a bit of an uppercut!


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Does anyone have stock 225 and v6 graphs they can overlay, its possible that the 225 feels punchier because you get the off boost gap before it starts to spin up and then that kick where as on the N/A there is no sudden dollop.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Craig has a V6 graph.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I only have a graph whilst testing the wastegate flow limits and not power runs..

Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Standard V6 with aftermarket exhaust and vtda induction filter


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

Cuprabhoy said:


> jiver said:
> 
> 
> > interesting read this thread - thanks.
> ...


thanks for that.
so, in summary, not too much of a price diff in the UK.


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Standard V6 with aftermarket exhaust and vtda induction filter


270bhp from just an exhaust and filter? That's bloody good. My 225 mapped with all the breathing mods is only producing 280!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

TT_225 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Standard V6 with aftermarket exhaust and vtda induction filter
> ...


Nice looking car btw - i think it's important to point out that cars seem to get different readings on different rollers and that i would of been happy if it was pushing 240bhp with exhaust and air filter. The v6 doesn't seem to be affected by mileage & age where you would expect some power loss.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Tis a healthy V6 yours Craigy.

I'd be interested to see pre and post decat graphs.

After refitting mine before trading it in, the low down torque was increased but high end RPM it pulled so much harder with the decat.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I didn't refit my decat due to the loss of torque but do miss the top end of the rev range, keeping the cat has also put my mpg's down from 29 to 27 , from the maf readings mine was doing 272bhp with the decat( has been mapped) since then I've refitted the cat and put a non res cat back and induction kit on, haven't measured it since. If it's run on 95Ron I loose 8-10 bhp. I personally prefer to run it with a cat as the low end torque is much more usable day to day


----------



## GaudiTT (Aug 31, 2014)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Standard V6 with aftermarket exhaust and vtda induction filter


That plot visualises exactly why the R32 engine is incredibly frustrating. Torque holes everywhere. DSG does a good job of hiding them. A manual gearbox is not a good match to this engine imo.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Doesn't the newer r32 (and I'm guessing the mk2 tt v6) use a different inlet manifold, looks the same but I'm sure it's been tweeked, has anyone tried fitting one? Not sure what the differences are but I'd like to know


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mk1 & mk2 engines are exactly the same incl inlet manifolds and mk2 is not FSI as some press has been misprinted.
2003 to 2010 same engine.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

GaudiTT said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Standard V6 with aftermarket exhaust and vtda induction filter
> ...


Sorry lad, I have to disagree again. What counts above everything is performance on the road. You can't feel these "torque holes" under hard acceleration and in fact the engine has great low down throttle response / strong mid range & loves to rev. The V6 is a great engine and overall on full chat, the V6 pulls smoothly to 6300rpm and I love the manual box. The soundtrack is ok too! 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone who finds an R32 VR6 frustrating, needs to politely and respectfully have a rethink..
Drive a standard qs..."now thats peaks and trough's for you". I am not a fan of the 1.8t to be fair, and you have to frustratingly wring its bloody neck to get it to go. The 2litre tsfi is miles better. Have to respect what the old 1.8t is capable of though. But thats as much respect as i am prepared to give it. Personally i prefered my stage 1 tune, before i got carried away with stupidly chasing numbers, i lost enjoyable midrange to gain a little bit more up top.  
A decent engine to me has usable power on tap through the rev range..If you want to test this theory drive an audi classic 5cld 20vT or a modern audi 5cld Turbo in the TTRS and RS3 .

Damien.


----------



## T8TUM (Feb 20, 2012)

My 225 (facelift) was written off in May. My first thought was replace with V6 manual. I ultimately ended up with a QS.

As everyone else has already said, the V6 Engine has plenty of torque, and sounds awesome.

However, the handling on the V6 I drove left much to be desired: 1) The car felt much too high. I always think a good handling car feels like its tyres sit about half an inch under the tarmac. The V6 felt like it was about an inch above. 2) The car is also noticeably more nose heavy than the 225/QS when on the twisties.

Now, the car I drove had done 70k, and was almost ten years old. Perhaps the suspension was worn out, or had beed replaced badly, so new springs and shocks would have improved matters. However, you can't get away from the extra weight of the engine. I'm glad I drove the V6, but it wasn't for me.

Just my 2ps worth. YMMV etc etc etc

PS Damien - thanks for your numerous posts about your old QS. They were really useful when I was buying mine


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

T8TUM said:


> My 225 (facelift) was written off in May. My first thought was replace with V6 manual. I ultimately ended up with a QS.
> 
> As everyone else has already said, the V6 Engine has plenty of torque, and sounds awesome.
> 
> ...


No worries fella glad my modding journey with Bluey was useful to you. 

And you are right about the qs being more nimble on its oem feet than the v6. The v6 does benefit from the stiffer H&R ARB's and quality coilovers, (not overpriced fast corroding bilstein) and lower centre of gravity, having a slightly more weighty front end. But once you have taken the plunge with these mods it becomes excellent. The qs with uprated H&R ARB's is awesome. Great fast road weapon. Particularly with healthy standard shocks and springs. 

Damien.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn you all, why am I looking at cars again now lol


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I just googled to see why I can't find the for sale section and this thread came up, completely unrelated to what i wanted to find out but I originally started this thread many months ago because I was torn between keeping my 225 or buying a V6.

I did eventually buy a V6 and there are some photos a few pages back, I also still have the 225. With this much interest in the thread I might try and do a back to back comparison of the two for future reference for anyone else in the same position that I was in.


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

had 2 s3 with the same bam engine and my tt 3.2v6 prefer the lazy driving over the 1.8t


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Tomm said:


> I just googled to see why I can't find the for sale section and this thread came up, completely unrelated to what i wanted to find out but I originally started this thread many months ago because I was torn between keeping my 225 or buying a V6.
> 
> I did eventually buy a V6 and there are some photos a few pages back, I also still have the 225. With this much interest in the thread I might try and do a back to back comparison of the two for future reference for anyone else in the same position that I was in.


Do it, I prefer the reliability of the v6 but then tuning isnt as simple as a remap but then on the flip side the rods on the turbo are made of mush so theres no much tuning to be done before rods come up..
The other option I have looked at briefly is ditching the TT v6 vs turbo argument and then going down the 8P S3 route but thats adding about 10k to the maths


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

I recently purchased a TT 3.2 DSG as a daily driver and find it the perfect companion car to our RS 3.

The TT is such a joy to drive very discrete (3.2 badge is off) no-one expects the 3.2 in this car until they hear that noise !!!!

Putting it in sport mode really brings the 3.2 to life and using the paddles is a joy !!!

Oh boy :mrgreen:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

M18NTT said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > After around 600 miles of driving to view some V6's I was starting to loose hope. I was traveling down the M1 after yet another disappointing viewing I spotted something. A few phone calls were exchanged and last night I drove this home.
> ...


After 10 or so months I finally fitted my Blueflame on Sunday.










Drove through my nearest tunnel a total if 6 times one after the other. Addictive sound.


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

As a recent returner to the TT fold, I'm glad I read through this whole thread. Nice exhaust Tomm! Though it may seem bizarre, I was not too bothered about a 225, and was recently looking mainly at 150 and 3.2 models, as they to me best represent the roadster purpose - more cruiser than bruiser.

I had an SLK350 after six years with my first TT, and to those unacquainted it is a 3.5 V6 with 272bhp and 0-60 in 5.5secs. So, actually quite a bit faster than a 3.2, which I did consider at the time. Only Hoggy mentioned the key point that the 3.2 + DSG came later in the TT mark 1 lifecycle, so many owners naturally moved from early 180 or 225 models to the 3.2.

My SLK regularly returned over 30mpg, as it was high-geared and had plenty of torque. In Merc's hierarchy it was dramatically superior to the wheezy 4 cylinder "Kompressor' engines that sat beneath it. The 7G-tronic box was a torque converter model, but was very good and had flappy paddles. As a car, I found it a bit soul-less, though very quick, and not as special inside as a mark 1 TT; more plastic and less aluminium. Features like the folding metal roof and air scarf neck warmer were genius though.

Glad I had the SLK experience, and a very good SLK forum btw, but glad to have a nice plain TT again, just right for the sunny days!


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Tomm said:


> After 10 or so months I finally fitted my Blueflame on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if we're showing arses here's mine 
After over a year of having mine fitted I never tire of the noise it makes. It is a bit "boomy" between about 2200 and 2600 but I don't even mind that. The best money I've spent on mine - for smile value - by a long, long way. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Are you at supercar siege?

Is yours also matures blue?


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking at that again I really need to polish mine!


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Tomm said:


> Are you at supercar siege?
> 
> Is yours also matures blue?


Yep, should be there. I am under pressure to move her on for something more practical but I'm just trying to squeeze a few more sunny months use out of her before she goes. 

Mine is Mauritius Blue which comes up a treat. Very deep lustre to the bodywork.

The pipes get treated to Solvol quite often. I can't stand dirty pipes. Throwback to my earlier days when bikes had proper chrome and the only thing you could polish on a car that didn't disappear in a pile of rust were the bumpers.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Over a year on from originally trying to figure if a 3.2 was a good idea I still own my 3.2! This is the longest I've owned and run a single vehicle on the road. Quite some achievement for me.

Here it is after 2000 miles, averaging 37mpg!! And being as sound as anything.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Still looking great. I love mine but needs must and shall be moving mine on next week 
as soon as its replacement is delivered. The 3.2 is probably the best car I've ever owned - so smooth. It'll be a shame to see her go.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

M18NTT said:


> Still looking great. I love mine but needs must and shall be moving mine on next week
> as soon as its replacement is delivered. The 3.2 is probably the best car I've ever owned - so smooth. It'll be a shame to see her go.


Why are you moving it on then? What's the replacement?


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

RobLE said:


> M18NTT said:
> 
> 
> > Still looking great. I love mine but needs must and shall be moving mine on next week
> ...


Needs must I'm afraid. Now semi retired so no longer have the benefit of a sizeable run about in the family and the TT - as a family or work car - just doesn't work in any way shape or form. Bearing in mind how little I used her the cost of running also comes into it a bit as well (pensions don't tend to stretch that far). So, I've taken the plunge whilst I can still afford to and gone back to something more practical for me and the rest of the family.

I did consider the option of storing her in the hope of better times to come but that's not without costs and hassle and certainly not how I consider a TT should be treated and I really don't have the space anyway. I hope she ends up with a caring owner as she was (still is) a pearler. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

just chucking this into the mix!

Parkers info&#8230;.
(These are all coupe's btw)

225 coupe
weight 1465
mpg 30
0-60 6.4
bhp 221
torque	280nm (207 lbf)
bhp/ton	150.85

v6 coupe (DSG)
weight 1520
mpg 28
0-60 6.2
bhp 246
torque	320nm (236 lbf)
bhp/ton	161.84

v6 coupe (non DSG)
weight 1490
mpg 26
0-60 6.3
bhp 246
torque	320nm (236 lbf)
bhp/ton	165.10

QS coupe
weight 1416
mpg 30
0-60 5.7
bhp 236
torque	320nm (236 lbf)
bhp/ton	166.66


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Just chucking this into the mix:

v6 coupe HPA Turbo (non DSG)
weight 1550 approx
mpg 18
0-60 4'ish
bhp 450'ish
torque 450lbf 'ish
bhp/ton 290'ish


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just chucking this into the mix:

V6 coupe Turbo (DSG)
weight 1450 approx
mpg 22
0-60 4'ish
bhp 600 ish
torque 600lb/ft ish
bhp/ton 410 Ish
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Steve

22 mpg? Has your right leg fallen off?
1450 Kg - maybe A/C & the 'sea anchor' in the boot should be deleted....

My old Lotus was only 750kg without being stripped out - maybe that's the way to go. Stick the V6 in a Lotus Elan..... vroom


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Just chucking this into the mix:
> 
> V6 coupe Turbo (DSG)
> weight 1450 approx
> ...


Shouldn't this be in today's joke section :lol:

Stop it Steve you are so funny......


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just chucking this into the mix
Irish road tax

225= 450 sterling approx

V6= 1500 sterling approx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

3TT3 said:


> Just chucking this into the mix
> Irish road tax
> 
> 225= 450 sterling approx
> ...


Jesus


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> 22 mpg? Has your right leg fallen off?
> 1450 Kg - maybe A/C & the 'sea anchor' in the boot should be deleted....
> ...


No AC, rear seats, sea anchor and head lamp was system.
Lighter brakes, wheels and CF seats.

Did 3000 miles on the Italian trip and averaged 24mpg with lots of motorway.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> lotuselanplus2s said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve
> ...


He's shit scared to push it because he knows what will happen.

Ain't that the truth :wink:

Oh how I remember all the chat from all those years ago............

Most powerful DSG, Santa Pod, everyone else chicken feed, how I wish more of the old crew were still here Stevie LMFAO


----------

